# PHOTOGRAPHY



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Each day I take a few shots in an effort to improve my posted pictures. These are two of today's master pieces.









This is the pea family roost.









Our new-old trailer. A lot of junk has accumulated over the years. Now we can haul it away-yeah!!*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lovely pics. Looks like you're beginning to get the hang of that new phone.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Lovely pics. Looks like you're beginning to get the hang of that new phone.


I've figured out how to make the images bigger before taking the picture and how to control the flash. Now I'm trying for detail.



























*Hard to keep my hands from shaking.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Your phone should compensate for the shaking. I'm not as steady as I used to be especially when I'm getting up close. 

Make sure the sun is at your back so they don't look over exposed.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*I am hoping others, like OM, use this thread too.










"Hi Daddy" Junior flew in today when Dad was brooding the new eggs.*


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Your phone should compensate for the shaking. I'm not as steady as I used to be especially when I'm getting up close.
> 
> Make sure the sun is at your back so they don't look over exposed.


*Good tip or else you end up with a silhouette too.*


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*With my cell phone braced and steadied, this is the best it will do for detail and definition.*




















PJ-Does he need a beak trim or is this the way his beak should be??

*No more photography today. Perhaps someone else has some unique-pretty-unusual pictures to share.*


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> *Each day I take a few shots in an effort to improve my posted pictures. These are two of today's master pieces.
> 
> View attachment 41982
> 
> ...


Amazing pictures! What do u use?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Amazing pictures! What do u use?


*Thank you. My cell phone.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

danathome said:


> *I am hoping others, like OM, use this thread too.
> 
> 
> View attachment 41988
> ...


OK, so he's completely fledged now?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You really can't complain about your pics. They're better than the ones you used to take. Wasn't that with a camera?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> OK, so he's completely fledged now?


No. He/she still relies on mom and dad to be fed. He is able to fly well. In abut a week Baby should be on his/her own. And a week more the new eggs will hatch.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> You really can't complain about your pics. They're better than the ones you used to take. Wasn't that with a camera?


Yes. No complaints from me, but I do want the best pictures my cell is capable of so I will keep at it and learn. It's fun too.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

danathome said:


> No. He/she still relies on mom and dad to be fed. He is able to fly well. In abut a week Baby should be on his/her own. And a week more the new eggs will hatch.


That's crazy. It's old enough to fly but still wants mom and day to feed.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

danathome said:


> Yes. No complaints from me, but I do want the best pictures my cell is capable of so I will keep at it and learn. It's fun too.


I think I learn or discover something new everyday.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> *Thank you. My cell phone.*


Wow, they are awesome pics!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> That's crazy. It's old enough to fly but still wants mom and day to feed.


* All birds that raise young in nests feed their babies long after they have flown from the nest; it takes time to learn how to feed themselves.








*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I guess I have seen that behavior in other species. Blue Jays and the like.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I saw this pink sky right out my front door and took a pic.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*An example of over-exposed, but when she got so close (rarely happens) I had to take the picture.*









*Using the flash. Often the flash makes everything way over-exposed, but I'm happy with this one anyway.









It's hard to capture the beauty of sunlight and shadow.*


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> I saw this pink sky right out my front door and took a pic.


The sky is beautiful at times and I've always enjoyed sunset/sunrise pictures. Unfortunately, I am surrounded by trees.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Like you mentioned, it is difficult to catch them in all their glory. Animal's pic is a good example of it. We know the sky was much pinker than the shot showed. 

The Peahen wasn't bad at all. The coop pic was even better.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Like you mentioned, it is difficult to catch them in all their glory. Animal's pic is a good example of it. We know the sky was much pinker than the shot showed.
> 
> The Peahen wasn't bad at all. The coop pic was even better.


*I had actually planned on taking a walk to see the sunrise, but it's cloudy and misty today. Me take a walk! I dropped my weight down to 140. My feet and legs hardly hurt at all. I've even stopped falling or losing my balance. For the last week, I've been able to carry a cup of coffee without spilling. So yes, I do feel like taking a walk. Doing chores has become fun again. But Kimmi is having a fit that I've lost weight for no apparent reason; just not eating so much junk food is all.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No sun here either. No mist but it's dull out there. 

As long as that's why the weight loss. I've lost weight to by changing how I eat. I've discovered I really like Mediterranean food.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Mist is now rain. A dull, boring day. Sure hope the rain stops.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> The sky is beautiful at times and I've always enjoyed sunset/sunrise pictures. Unfortunately, I am surrounded by trees.


Yes, me too! Oh wow, you must be in the woods I take it?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Yes, me too! Oh wow, you must be in the woods I take it?


Yes.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey, I'm stuck in the house too but not because of rain. The heat and humidity has me hiding. Just stand out there in the shade and begin to sweat. Crazy puppy just blasted back in and collapsed on the cold tile floor.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*The sun is shining and now it's time to round up tools to fix the mailbox. Someone hit it with their car/truck.*


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> Yes.


Wow, What animals do you get around those parts?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Wow, What animals do you get around those parts?


Domestic or wild? Middle TN-the typical for life in the country. What I SEE are cottontails, squirrels, turkey vultures, cardinals and other wild birds. Occasionally deer, porcupine, and a few others.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> Domestic or wild? Middle TN-the typical for life in the country. What I SEE are cottontails, squirrels, turkey vultures, cardinals and other wild birds. Occasionally deer, porcupine, and a few others.


Really? Wow!


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

danathome said:


> *The sun is shining and now it's time to round up tools to fix the mailbox. Someone hit it with their car/truck.*


Ouch.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> *The sun is shining and now it's time to round up tools to fix the mailbox. Someone hit it with their car/truck.*


They hit your mailbox and did they even tell you?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Mailboxes are fair game where he lives. Chances are it was intentional.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Wow, people have hit my mailbox also , not to mention my dad he had to replace his whole trunk. He bought a new trunk off Ebay though.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Really? Wow!


*Wow? Where do you live? The inner city somewhere? No more city living for me.*

*Future bird houses.



















*
*Future Phoenix bantams.*


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Mailboxes are fair game where he lives. Chances are it was intentional.


*Kimmi thinks it likely it was the intentional work of Beastie.*


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> Wow? Where do you live? The inner city somewhere? No more city living for me.


Around Tulsa Oklahoma, Haha, I'm not in the city but have some neighbors.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> *With my cell phone braced and steadied, this is the best it will do for detail and definition.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 41990
> ...


I haven't had to trim any this year, but that's a pretty good curve, so yes, it probably needs a trim, not too much. Are they free ranging? Do they have lots of access to gravel? We have a lot of sandstone too and they are always working their beaks on broken bits of sandstone.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Ok ok, sheesh. Stop begging people! I got the camera out yesterday!  jk jk but I do have some fun ones…


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

And the video of them diving in to the watermelon. Oh my. Somehow she was clean again in about an hour- I already know the small pullet cleans her beard fluff for her! Hahaha


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Love the one with the watermelon all down the front of the one girl. She's like "what?"


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> I haven't had to trim any this year, but that's a pretty good curve, so *yes*, it probably needs a trim, not too much. Are they free ranging? Do they have lots of access to gravel? We have a lot of sandstone too and they are always working their beaks on broken bits of sandstone.


I thought so and I'm surprised in that he goes wherever he wants (fences are just something to hop/fly over) and there is gravel and sand aplenty.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Ok ok, sheesh. Stop begging people! I got the camera out yesterday!  jk jk but I do have some fun ones…


*Cute! So far none of my group shots have been worth showing; other than the doves. Now that I'm trying for decent pictures, I am even more impressed and jealous of your pictures.*


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Ok ok, sheesh. Stop begging people! I got the camera out yesterday!  jk jk but I do have some fun ones…


These are really nice pictures! Keep getting some!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

An unreal quality about these pictures-overexposed? and the image edges are weird; shaky hands?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I'm not the best at taking pictures..🤔 Here are some taken in the past though!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> View attachment 42048
> 
> 
> View attachment 42049
> ...


Nope perfect! Everything looks amazing! Keep up that awesome work!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

danathome said:


> View attachment 42048
> 
> 
> View attachment 42049
> ...


That very first pic? You might not have given your lens time to adjust for how close you were. I've done that with mine a couple of times. 

Weird how the closer plants look over exposed but those in the background look good.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> That very first pic? You might not have given your lens time to adjust for how close you were. I've done that with mine a couple of times.
> 
> Weird how the closer plants look over exposed but those in the background look good.


You may be right.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I think they’re definitely better than before- can you tell a difference Dan? You are the harshest critic (of one’s self) of course, so I just want to see if you can feel the difference in a few months ago to now too- it’s also harder to see from the progress perspective… if that makes sense. 

What they said; I know on my phone I can touch where I want the primary focal point to be, and it will do that part for me. Sometimes it makes it better sometimes it takes a few tries to make it focus in the ‘right’ spot (where I want it and not where it thinks it should be!) 

It’s a process. Try not to get too frustrated, and just enjoy the process! Keep it up, I meant it!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Animals45-Your pictures are really nice. Robin-I sure wish there was a focus on the cell camera function, but there's not.*


I think they’re definitely better than before- can you tell a difference Dan?*Yes. If they weren't better I would not be taking so many pictures.* You are the harshest critic (of one’s self) of course, so I just want to see if you can feel the difference in a few months ago to now too- it’s also harder to see from the progress perspective… if that makes sense.

What they said; I know on my phone I can touch where I want the primary focal point to be, *I found that function this morning and haven't tried it yet. There wasn't a manual with the cell so everything is trial and error. *and it will do that part for me. Sometimes it makes it better sometimes it takes a few tries to make it focus in the ‘right’ spot (where I want it and not where it thinks it should be!) *I'll be trying this as soon as I go out side in a bit.*

It’s a process. Try not to get too frustrated, and just enjoy the process! Keep it up, I meant it! 
*
These are from late evening and this morning.*










*This is certainly better than my other attempts-different angle and different lighting.*











*I keep trying to get a picture of Sei but he is camera shy.*










*"WHAT"S UP THERE. THAT A HAWK?"*











*I wish I had known about the focus when I took this one. Try again tomorrow morning.*


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*These are using the focus. 1st and 3rd picture, I think, look better.





































*


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

danathome said:


>


Those colors! Wow!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

SilkieGirl said:


> Those colors! Wow!


Yes, I think the colors are good, but the images are not crisp and they're often over-exposed; definitely does better in deep shade and cloudy days.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I also have a good quality digital Kodak camera, but it isn't compatible with this old laptop. Some day...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The first pic, third pic and last. Last just because of how adorable it is. And it was a tough one.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> Animals45-Your pictures are really nice


Thank you! My sisters definitely photographer better than I do though.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

danathome said:


> I also have a good quality digital Kodak camera, but it isn't compatible with this old laptop. Some day...


That's a bummer.


Animals45 said:


> Thank you! My sisters definitely photographer better than I do though.


You really are! Have you found a good-quality camera yet?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> That's a bummer.
> 
> You really are! Have you found a good-quality camera yet?


Sadly I haven't I hope to find one though soon. So if any of you think you know of a good camera please let me know!
I'm waiting around a few more months when I'll have around $3000, Yikes hope that's enough for a good camera.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> *These are using the focus. 1st and 3rd picture, I think, look better.
> 
> View attachment 42065
> 
> ...


You really take nice pictures!


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Sadly I haven't I hope to find one though soon. So if any of you think you know of a good camera please let me know!
> I'm waiting around a few more months when I'll have around $3000, Yikes hope that's enough for a good camera.


I will! I really would like a nice camera but it seems like a phone can take just as good pictures. Dude, that's a lot! That should be enough. I hope you find one soon.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> I will! I really would like a nice camera but it seems like a phone can take just as good pictures. Dude, that's a lot! That should be enough. I hope you find one soon.


Thank you! I plan not to spend ALL my $3000 maybe like $2000.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Yeah, that would probably be wise...


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> The first pic, third pic and last. Last just because of how adorable it is. And it was a tough one.


*One of the EWTs. It was a surprise to me how tame the EWTs are. In my mind I kept thinking that as soon as they were released from the cage they'd go wild; didn't happen. They are friendlier than the domestics and a lot more trusting-likely from the extra handling while they were smaller.*


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Thank you! I plan not to spend ALL my $3000 maybe like $2000.


*Unless you're going professional, I know you can get a really nice camera for a whole lot less* *than $2000.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

danathome said:


> *One of the EWTs. It was a surprise to me how tame the EWTs are. In my mind I kept thinking that as soon as they were released from the cage they'd go wild; didn't happen. They are friendlier than the domestics and a lot more trusting-likely from the extra handling while they were smaller.*


A juvenile anything never stops long enough to catch a pic like that one. Your timing was spot on.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Dan! They’re looking better each day, IMO. Love the pics- thanks for sharing them! So fun to see the different birds you have on the homestead!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

This makes the second day in a row I’ve had a little visitor in the evening while letting everyone frolic.  So cute. The second pic is actually from the rainy day yesterday and the first from today. No fear, this one!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Oh and my selfie with my Claus. She gives hugs.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I didn't see any bunnies last year but I've seen one in my yard a few times this year. 

Hugs are always good no matter where the come from.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> This makes the second day in a row I’ve had a little visitor in the evening while letting everyone frolic.  So cute. The second pic is actually from the rainy day yesterday and the first from today. No fear, this one!


Cute! Looks like an Eastern cottontail. We have tons here.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Same! We had one we cared for over 2-3 days last spring; he faceplanted high speed into a brick wall. Funny but sad lol. He let us care for him for about 2 days before he said ok I’m out! So we let him out. 
We did do all the right things trying to get mom to come right away and never gave up, we think they reunited but he was ok to be alone- if only just barely.

I used to have a pet bunny for 7 years- and we also tamed some bunnies outside our apartment in Denver enough to take apples from us. They’re so fun if you can be patient with it. 

Anyway. Yep. I can’t wait to have another of my own!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Wonderful pictures, Sarah, as usual. We don't have many cottontails here and yeah. They're very hard on gardens. We do have free-loading squirrels, but I can't get close enough to get a good picture. My cell has a lot of limitations in the camera function. Kimmi's cell does a lot better with distance shots and close-ups. She's tried my cell with the same results as me, so it's not that I'm not doing something I should.*


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Same! We had one we cared for over 2-3 days last spring; he faceplanted high speed into a brick wall. Funny but sad lol. He let us care for him for about 2 days before he said ok I’m out! So we let him out.
> We did do all the right things trying to get mom to come right away and never gave up, we think they reunited but he was ok to be alone- if only just barely.
> 
> I used to have a pet bunny for 7 years- and we also tamed some bunnies outside our apartment in Denver enough to take apples from us. They’re so fun if you can be patient with it.
> ...


Ouch! My grandpa caught a little Eastern cottontail not too long ago. He got so freaked out when I walked to his cage, he hit his nose on the wire so hard that it started bleeding. 

I have had tons of pet bunnies over the years. Last one was a Holland Lop. She died a couple years ago. She was one of the most tame I ever had. Rabbits can be pretty aggressive. It can be hard to tame them. Yeah, you have to have some kind of patience with rabbits. I have a scar on my thumb where my Netherland dwarf bit me. I was attempting to tame him. Didn't work out real well.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> View attachment 42083


Yep, I get those same plants in my yard. I believe they might be poisonous.. Really nice pictures!


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Yep, I get those same plants in my yard. I believe they might be poisonous.. Really nice pictures!


It's poisonous if you eat it raw. Could kill you. You can eat cooked, though. Wouldn't want to chance it.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> It's poisonous if you eat it raw. Could kill you. You can eat cooked, though. Wouldn't want to chance it.


I still wouldn't chance..


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

I wouldn't want to, either.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Yep, I get those same plants in my yard. I believe they might be poisonous.. Really nice pictures!


You could be right. I don't know anything about it. Raw or cooked, I won't be eating it. I don't see the birds eating the plant and in this, they know better than me.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> You could be right. I don't know anything about it. Raw or cooked, I won't be eating it. I don't see the birds eating the plant and in this, they know better than me.


I would make sure none of your birds are getting to this plant, it could possibly make them sick I would just be cautious if I were you..


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Those teeth are sharp as little razors too! Y girl used to hide under my bed and run out to attack our ankles and play. Uhhh nope! She was funny, and very tame- she would lay on my husbands chest and groom him while he pet her and stuff. She was a really good girl, supposed to be a Holland dwarf but really just an average dwarf I came to learn later too. I got her right when I turned 18.  I actually named her after my nickname for my husband at the time. It got shortened to just Beebs not long after, and that worked. I’ll have to take a pic of the pic I have hanging in my home. 
I also have a 3/4 bathroom I used bunnies as the theme. Just here n there in touches mostly. But anyway. I’ve rambled enough now!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Overmountain1 said:


> Those teeth are sharp as little razors too! Y girl used to hide under my bed and run out to attack our ankles and play. Uhhh nope! She was funny, and very tame- she would lay on my husbands chest and groom him while he pet her and stuff. She was a really good girl, supposed to be a Holland dwarf but really just an average dwarf I came to learn later too. I got her right when I turned 18.  I actually named her after my nickname for my husband at the time. It got shortened to just Beebs not long after, and that worked. I’ll have to take a pic of the pic I have hanging in my home.
> I also have a 3/4 bathroom I used bunnies as the theme. Just here n there in touches mostly. But anyway. I’ve rambled enough now!


My guy only went after me after he chewed through an electrical cord. He loved hearing the fridge open. He was house broken and my daughter named him Dog.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Those teeth are sharp as little razors too! Y girl used to hide under my bed and run out to attack our ankles and play. Uhhh nope! She was funny, and very tame- she would lay on my husbands chest and groom him while he pet her and stuff. She was a really good girl, supposed to be a Holland dwarf but really just an average dwarf I came to learn later too. I got her right when I turned 18.  I actually named her after my nickname for my husband at the time. It got shortened to just Beebs not long after, and that worked. I’ll have to take a pic of the pic I have hanging in my home.
> I also have a 3/4 bathroom I used bunnies as the theme. Just here n there in touches mostly. But anyway. I’ve rambled enough now!


No kidding! They are crazy sharp!

Aww, she sounds like a sweetie! None of mine were ever that tame. 

No, you haven't! Feel free to ramble all you want! I enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

How about some more photography Dan? We all enjoy seeing your wonderful pictures!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> How about some more photography Dan? We all enjoy seeing your wonderful pictures!


Can do.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

White birds do not photograph well in the sun. Cloudy days and shade make for better pictures; early morning and late evening too.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I keep going back and looking at them, are they sleeping or what? 

You and your phone are becoming better and better partners.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I keep going back and looking at them,* are they sleeping or what?*
> 
> You and your phone are becoming better and better partners.


Sun bathing and sleeping; and in this awful heat-go figure.

MIL found out that she will have to have surgery to repair a valve on her heart. She did not take this well and is having a difficult time. Kimmi has been staying with her until she gets a bit of control over her emotions. Sorry, the plants have to wait to be put in the mail until Kimmi and the car are here.

In MIL's defense, the doctor is typical of Tennessee; put off to next week what should have been done last week. They were supposed to see her doctor yesterday, waited three hours and then were told he left for the day; an emergency. It's the second time in a week that health care had to wait because of an "emergency". This after he had told her that she could not put off the surgery because... So now it's wait for his emergency to be over so she can find out when...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's just fine. 

This danged virus is messing up everyone's lives. Hopefully, things will settle so her surgery can happen.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

We can only hope and pray.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Prayers. 🙏


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> View attachment 42156
> 
> 
> View attachment 42157
> ...


Awesome pictures! I am in love with the 1st and 4th picture!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

SilkieGirl said:


> Prayers. 🙏


Thank you.


Animals45 said:


> Awesome pictures! I am in love with the 1st and 4th picture!


Thank you too.































*I sure wish my cell would show details as distinctly as many of the pictures I have seen this morning. It won't happen as it is beyond my cell's capabilities, but it's still fun to take the pictures. In doing so a person really "sees" what they have.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's about the photographer as much as the camera. The improvement in your pics is lightyears from you're very early pics. Remember? We didn't need anyone to tell us whether Kimmi took the pic or not.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Thanks Robin. Much improved over my first pictures. Just that I'm finding it so enjoyable, so now I wish I had a better camera; and I do, a brand new Kodak digital. I'm going to as Santa for a new laptop that's compatible with the Kodak.
But I'll wait until closer to Christmas before I ask to make sure Santa isn't spending money on me that we don't have.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I like to take pictures of the ...








But what are they pictures of???


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There's a name for that kind of photography but I'll be hanged if I can remember what it is.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> There's a name for that kind of photography but I'll be hanged if I can remember what it is.


*I will ask google because I don't remember either.*

*Macrophotography.*


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

This is my serama coop. The top of the coop is a shade garden with a variety of plants that do well in mostly shade. That big leafed plant that is tall is a Royal Empress tree Apparently there was a seed in the soil I used. I'll bet no one else has a coop with a pine growing up through the center of their coop and a Royal Empress growing on the roof. I'll have to use bonsai techniques on the L.E. to keep it small enough to stay there.











The walls are insulated with pine needles held in place by plastic netting with English Ivy growing on it.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

MORE PICTURES











Rock Garden.









I Know There's Bugs Here Somewhere.









On Patrol.









Yum!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Awesome Dan! Looking good. I love the ducks- they are so little! I guess I didn’t realize HOW small.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Can’t remember if I shared this one. It was how I figured out CC wasn’t well, but it’s still a cute shot.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, it's the family photo with the errant teenager ruining the shot.

How is she today?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Awesome Dan! Looking good. I love the ducks- they are so little! I guess I didn’t realize HOW small.


Yes, they are small; known as bantam ducks. There's a couple that likely be around 1 pound, fully grown.

Cute picture and you can definitely see that the brown wasn't feeling good. How is she doing?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

She seems to be feeling even better today. Still clingy but she was that before all this lol. I’m not sad she is staying here now- only for the reason which is unconfirmed for now. 
I went ahead and put her and Gandalf along with the other buddy Banty of the group separate again today; it seemed to work well all around yesterday, and until their larger shelter is completed on Monday/Tuesday. 

We had a large zip-up garage tent. The tarp outer shell wore out but the frame is fine of course. We are using it to build a large chicken tractor/temporary coop for all these large ones! 
We have materials now too (tarp etc) but hubbs had to get a long handled crow bar to pry the stakes up out of the driveway. So anyway- that should put them all back together full time in another day or two but this is a simple solution for everyone. I’m looking forward to giving them all extra space finally. 2/3 of it to the new ones- and possibly just put ALL boys in it Bc I need to pull them from the other coop too- I’m still considering, and the other 1/3 or so for the poof and Serama to have more roaming space too. I think. It depends on what I decide to do about my ton of boys. They will need a bachelor coop no question. I am planning. Still working to rehome. But planning for in the meanwhile. We need w bigger farm!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I'm glad she is doing better. I often wish we had more farm-like buildings. A barn would be great to have! This is something I plan on using with a few modifications.

I can't attach it, but it's youtube plans for a PVC coop; rather neat and easy to make.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Thank you too.
> 
> ...


Really nice, awesome job! Haha, you have the same waterer as I do for your peacocks..


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

My pictures of the day.










The sun was shining brightly. I wanted my pretty wife to look up and smile-she wouldn't-go figure.









The guords are taking over...on the wood pile-on the garbage heap-over fences, and over small trees.
By the looks of it, we are going to have a gazillion guords to make bird houses, dippers, containers, and even some for serama nests.









This is the one and only water melon!










Anyone ever have green tomato pie?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

LC-Nice picture. I wish my tomato vines looked as good as yours.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

danathome said:


> LC-Nice picture. I wish my tomato vines looked as good as yours.


I get so many tomatoes like 100 pounds per day and we can’t finish them all


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Lucky you. The TN sun has burnt ours to a crisp. Some vines have a bit of life to them yet and we are hoping they will produce again when the weather cools down.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Ok NOT photography but made me laugh and I had to share before I forgot.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Ooh, I love the graphics! I need to get that for my sister.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Eww, that's a nice shirt! I might need that one..


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Very nice shirt can I have itttt


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

This is a picture of one of Kimmi's drawings. I am disappointed she did not enter the drawing contest.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

She drew that?? Wow, that is absolutely amazing. I'm speechless.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We didn't have the drawing contest so no problem there. 

On the pics, first one the sun is too bright. Two is perfect. Three is my favorite.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

SilkieGirl said:


> She drew that?? Wow, that is absolutely amazing. I'm speechless.


Yes, my Kimmi drew the picture. I have the wall covered with her drawings.



robin416 said:


> We didn't have the drawing contest so no problem there.
> 
> On the pics, first one the sun is too bright. Two is perfect. Three is my favorite.


Thank you.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

danathome said:


> Yes, my Kimmi drew the picture. I have the wall covered with her drawings.


Wow. She is so talented. That's nice to see couples that are each other's fans.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

SilkieGirl said:


> Wow. She is so talented. That's nice to see couples that are each other's fans.


She is an incredible person and artist. I just love these two. They’re good people all around!


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

I bet! They do sound like wonderful people. Anyone would be proud to be their friend.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

SilkieGirl said:


> I bet! They do sound like wonderful people. Anyone would be proud to be their friend.


This is Kimmi Thank u so much very sweet.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

SilkieGirl said:


> I bet! They do sound like wonderful people. Anyone would be proud to be their friend.


This is Kimmi your all so kind.


Overmountain1 said:


> She is an incredible person and artist. I just love these two. They’re good people all around!


This is Kimmi Your all so good to us. Cant name a a better group of people to be with thank u
Thank u so much


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

danathome said:


> View attachment 42332
> 
> 
> View attachment 42333
> ...


This is Kimmi....Thank u all. Daniel is the reason i draw. When he was teaching I dabbled w art. Dan said here draw this... I saw a technique and I thought would help me and i liked it. Dan gave me encouragement and said heres a harder one. I did it and many hrs later enjoyed doing black and white drawing from black n white photos. So much fun. Havent done it in a while. I love kids and older folks pics. Thanks again for all the kindness. Kimmi


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Tonight’s winner. No filter or edit.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

First maybe doesn’t fit on this thread so moving it. 
So- now first one some feathers I couldn’t get it set up the way I liked it really. But still- pretty feathers. 
2- Claus still gives the best chicken hugs. 
3- Zero is a total sweetheart. I hope we find him a good home soon. (I’m hoping to have postings up around the co PPS and places next week when fair starts rolling into town!)


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> First maybe doesn’t fit on this thread so moving it.
> So- now first one some feathers I couldn’t get it set up the way I liked it really. But still- pretty feathers.
> 2- Claus still gives the best chicken hugs.
> 3- Zero is a total sweetheart. I hope we find him a good home soon. (I’m hoping to have postings up around the co PPS and places next week when fair starts rolling into town!)


Beautiful pictures. I especially like the sun rays through the feather. I have tried and tried to get a picture of sun rays, but they never turn out.

I will always love the looks of ds. I kept three little pullets to use in crosses but the cats got two of them. The third is safely locked away until she gets to be full size.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Maybe you were editing at the time but the second post wasn't there this morning, OM. 

Much too critical of your work. That first is a lovely setting and is so like chicken behavior to find special places to lay their eggs. 

Does Zero have blue in his feathers?

And, not sure you wanted this out there. What's under the cover in the garage? Only special things get covers in garages.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

danathome said:


> This is Kimmi Thank u so much very sweet.


You're welcome! 


robin416 said:


> And, not sure you wanted this out there. What's under the cover in the garage? Only special things get covers in garages.


Uh-oh. Busted. 

Beautiful pictures, @Overmountain1!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Thanks everyone! You’re too sweet. My chickens were being super sweet today. 


















They came and begged attention by pecking/picking at my shirt edges. They do this often til I pick them up. Rotten.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Everyone is so sweet! Beautiful birds!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Thanks everyone! You’re too sweet. My chickens were being super sweet today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My chickens also bite my shirt I think they want my attention


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

That seems to be what they want. Just s little pet doesn’t stop them. Not that I mind lol. Sometimes they miss and get skin but otherwise I don’t!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> That seems to be what they want. Just s little pet doesn’t stop them. Not that I mind lol. Sometimes they miss and get skin but otherwise I don’t!


Skin sounds painful.. Whenever I have new little chicks and if you put them inside your shirt you'll feel them pecking away at your skin..


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Skin sounds painful.. Whenever I have new little chicks and if you put them inside your shirt you'll feel them pecking away at your skin..


Yes! The little piranhas!! 
Lol 

They don’t mean to its thru the shirt usually. Unless they’re trying to eat my freckles. Again.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Yes! The little piranhas!!
> Lol
> 
> They don’t mean to its thru the shirt usually. Unless they’re trying to eat my freckles. Again.


Haha! Yep.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I wonder what's in there?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

danathome said:


> View attachment 42379
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both are exceptional. 

What did the bird eventually do?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> That seems to be what they want. Just s little pet doesn’t stop them. Not that I mind lol. Sometimes they miss and get skin but otherwise I don’t!


Oh yeah one of them bites my skin by accident and it hurts so i give her cuddles so she would stop pecking me.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> View attachment 42379
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, so funny love that last picture!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Anymore pictures @danathome? I feel like this thread passed on and abandoned.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Hannah approves of the concert tee.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Hannah approves of the concert tee.


Wow, she's beautiful! I can't wait for mine to get bigger!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Thanks animals! I just adore mine. They have stayed the most personable and genuinely affectionate birds in all my flock. Silly but very loving lol


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Thanks animals! I just adore mine. They have stayed the most personable and genuinely affectionate birds in all my flock. Silly but very loving lol


Wow, sadly all my chicks are timid at the moment, Whenever I go to pick one up they all run and then their legs start shaking.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Just keep working with them, one or two at a time, every single day. They will come around with love and treats (later, or whenever!) This is how I have raised all my birds so far, except the hen raised psychos.  Everyone else is 100% manageable. They are timid to start, but the more you love on them the more they will come around- most of them anyway.
And for fun:


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Wow, sadly all my chicks are timid at the moment, Whenever I go to pick one up they all run and then their legs start shaking.


Yep, keep working on them. They'll get there.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> My pictures of the day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 42255
> ...


Green tomato pie, yes and fried green tomatoes in cornmeal.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Just keep working with them, one or two at a time, every single day. They will come around with love and treats (later, or whenever!) This is how I have raised all my birds so far, except the hen raised psychos.  Everyone else is 100% manageable. They are timid to start, but the more you love on them the more they will come around- most of them anyway.
> And for fun:


The hen raised wild feral raptors!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> The hen raised wild feral raptors!


Indeed PJ- 
Only one has earned a name. He looks (almost) EXACTLY like Chip. We call him Townie. 
He’s the town crier. About everything. And anything. Psychos, the lot of them! 

Guys, even I can’t get any decent pictures of these chickens. They’re THAT wild. I can get pics of most anything eventually. Not these little speedsters.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Just keep working with them, one or two at a time, every single day. They will come around with love and treats (later, or whenever!) This is how I have raised all my birds so far, except the hen raised psychos.  Everyone else is 100% manageable. They are timid to start, but the more you love on them the more they will come around- most of them anyway.
> And for fun:


Wow, thank you, I hope so! He is beautiful! Love how clear the picture is with the sun shining in!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Yep, keep working on them. They'll get there.


Thank you, I hope so! My buff cochins are probably the worst, If you try to pick one up they'll be like "Leave me alone I don't want you around me"..


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Thank you, I hope so! My buff cochins are probably the worst, If you try to pick one up they'll be like "Leave me alone I don't want you around me"..


They will! Every chicken starts out like that.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> *Each day I take a few shots in an effort to improve my posted pictures. These are two of today's master pieces.
> 
> View attachment 41982
> 
> ...


nice! I love photography!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

chickenpersoon said:


> nice! I love photography!


Me too.  










Did I need another cactus? Nope. But I didn’t have one like this with orange spots! It was necessary.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

This forum is Dead


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> This forum is Dead


What do you mean?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Me too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a really nice picture! What kind of phone did you use?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> What do you mean?


I mean nobody really posts


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I mean nobody really posts


Ok now that is true, cause a few weeks ago when I would come on here I would get like 18 alerts now a day I only get like 5 or so.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Ok now that is true, cause a few weeks ago when I would come on here I would get like 18 alerts now a day I only get like 5 or so.


Yep same.


----------

